# Turtle



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Any turtles that are semi aquatic but spend most of their time on land??? and that can be housed in a 90 gallon?

I dont like sliders because they spend a lot of time in the water and are only out when basking.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

What about a snapping turtle, but i think they are mostly aquatic. Me and my friends caught one today and they are mean as sh*t


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

blazednosferatu said:


> What about a snapping turtle, but i think they are mostly aquatic. Me and my friends caught one today and they are mean as sh*t


Those are 99% aquatic.

IMO, a 90g has a poor area (footprint) for almost any turtle. You're better off with a 40 breeder for starts. Why semi-aquatic? Why not go one way or the other?


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i suggest a blandings turtle if you want semi. but like they said above a 90 gallon doesnt have the best footprint for a turtle. blandings get more than 12inches


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Why the need to have it on land so much? Your 90 gallon won't be put to good use. A 90 gallon is great for a turtle that likes to swim a lot since it's so tall you can fill it up with a good 75 gallons worth of water or so and just have a bit of space on top for it to come out.

Keep in mind as well that most turtles that are more terrestrial tend to follow their tortoise 'cousins' in terms of lifespan. You could be looking at a commitment that would be inherited by your children! Talking 80+ years here for some of them.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

if you want a turtle that doesnt swim or does very rarely why not get a turtoise? my red ears bask all the time, one is normally swimming and the other will be basking then they switch. they have a good system. there almost to the point where i can walk by and it wont scare them back into the water


----------

